# What happened to Atlas True Track.



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

I really thought when I heard about this it would give Kato a run for its money and maybe do in Bachmann or make them try harder. Well Bachmann stepped up it's game and Kato is still Japanese prototype. I know "serious" modelers lay their own track but the impression I get is a lot of people like road bed track. From O to Z.

How did Atlas, with such a prominent place in track, miss it so completely? I decided I had picked up a fair amount of Bachmann and after figuring out the problems I may just with it. The newer switches seem more reliable and it seems to have more options. and turnouts.


----------



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

I'm a little confused. Atlas still has True Track.

https://shop.atlasrr.com/c-1051-ho-true-track.aspx


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Atlas still make n-scale true track, great for little temporary layouts. 

https://shop.atlasrr.com/c-669-n200.aspx


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Indeed they do but I've never seen it in a shop. The only place you see it is online and even then it takes a fair amount of searching. Not exactly a confidence builder when building a layout. I did see some at a show. Once. The stuff I have was purchased online to check the quality. But they have not really expanded the curve radii nor turnouts. And they don't even push it in advertising except in the sets. It's like they are not even trying. And the market has responded with ambivalence.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

ftauss said:


> Indeed they do but I've never seen it in a shop. The only place you see it is online and even then it takes a fair amount of searching. Not exactly a confidence builder when building a layout. I did see some at a show. Once. The stuff I have was purchased online to check the quality. But they have not really expanded the curve radii nor turnouts. And they don't even push it in advertising except in the sets. It's like they are not even trying. And the market has responded with ambivalence.


I responded in the HO section. You really shouldn't start multiple threads on the same topic; maybe a moderator can combine them.

Basically, though I don't think you understand the market very well. You've mistaken your own preferences for the market demand. It's available in stores, as well as on-line, but it was never intended as their dominant product; just a way to keep from missing that part of the entry-level market that prefers roadbed track. It does what they intended. It doesn't provide what YOU obviously wanted, but that doesn't make it a miss in the bigger market.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

I meant it for both scales. I believe there are more temporary layouts than people realize. In O Fast Track has really taken a huge bit if the market, even with more serious modelers. And while I do Z scale mostly for Christmas layouts Marklin track, which I have a bit of and it is excellent, doesn't hold together like Rokuhan (my preferred brand because it has a LOT of variety and seems to be of good quality) or the MTL version.

Just saying that given the perceived differences in quality between Bachmann and Atlas that in EVERY LHS I'VE been in and at nearly every show I've attended the sellers rave about Unitrak, stock EZ Track and disparage the Atlas product.

And honestly I don't personally want to ballast my layouts when I get them up. Road bed seems like a good clean way to get on to other things including running trains. Not to say I won't weather the ballast to make it look better.

And It's really not just my preference. How many people use and recommend Unitrak? Even though it is not North American prototype but Japanese. That kinda chips away at the idea of accuracy uber alles.

I've been out of it for a bit but I'm in a new house where I'm finally going to get my chance to build something and these questions are my version of market research into what's going on in the hobby and why it hasn't changed a lot in the years I've been away.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I believe one reason that you don't see True Track as much, is because it was missing for a few years when Atlas lost there factory in China. The other tracks were available and dealers don't care about quality they want something available to sell.

One thing for sure is Atlas has locos, many models and they also do eastern road name unlike Kato. I could care less about sectional track and would not use it even for a small layout (or train set).


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I think you're assuming more than is a good idea. You clearly have some things that you WANT to be true about this hobby and are just out there seeking confirmation. It has changed a lot just in the 15 years I've been back in it, never mind in the 40 years since zi had a layout as a teenager.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

What I wanted was quality sectional track for temporary layouts and then to incorporate into a permanent layout of blasting was tedious.


----------

